# Problema con guitarra eléctrica (ruido)



## jxshg (Jun 1, 2008)

Hola a todos.
   Estoy arreglando mi guitarra eléctrica para mejorar la calidad del sonido y resulta que me encontré que cuando dejo la guitarra en descanso (con ganancia al máximo) suena como un pequeño ruido, pero cuando toco el cursor de un potenciometro con el dedo, deja de sonar o suena casi nada. Mi pregunta es ¿cómo puedo evitar esto?
Cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida, gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 1, 2008)

Puedes intentar blindar (Envolver) los controles de la guitarra con papel de aluminio (El que se emplea para cocinar), este en algun punto lo debes conectar a maza.
El blindaje seria por dentro de la caja donde estan los potenciómetros.

Edit
Verifica tambien que el amplificador este correctamente conectado a tierra.


----------



## jxshg (Jun 1, 2008)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo, he visto una página de Internet http://www.pisotones.com/Articulos/shielding.htm en la que indica como blindar la guitarra eléctrica completa.
Ahora solo me queda hacerlo   
Muchas gracias por la rapidez de la respuesta.


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 1, 2008)

muchas veses pasa que el amplificador de guitarra tiene una ganancia alta y por ello se mete ruido es complicado que el amplificador quede totalmente mudo o sea sin nada de sonido ni ruido ya que hasta alguna pequeña vibracion de las cuerdas ya esta sonando a parte que la guitarra tiene varios componentes metalicos que son bulnerables a interferencia siempre hablando que esten las ganancias y volumenes al maximo asi que lo que te recomimendo es que que bajes el volumen cuando dejes de tocar  no esta demas desir que se puede atenuar y mejorar el sonido apantallando y demas cosas con masa pero es complicado eliminarlo desde ya un saludo


----------



## elecrton (Jun 1, 2008)

Creo que el problema no es la masa de la guitarra sino la masa de tu instalacion electrica (o donde sea que enchufes la guitarra) tendrias que verificar la tierra del enchufe donde enchufas tu amplificador. Digo esto porque a mi me pasaba eso con un amplificador nuevo y resulta que me mude hace 2 meses y todo se soluciono solo, averigue la causa y era que en mi otra caasa la tierra no era buena y por ello si yo no hacia de tierra se colaba ruido. saludos Chau espero ser util mi aporte.


----------



## lestad75 (Sep 13, 2011)

les ruego su gran ayuda por que en serio que quisiera corregir este problema:
el problema es el mismo: ruido de masa...
me compre una ovation ballader de uso...la cuestione s econocmica...simplemente un dia pase por una tienda de empeño y al asomarme vi una ballader preciosa...entrey pregunte su precio..no lo menciono pero fue una ganga...la revise  y tenia una problema en la pala:estaba rota...sin embargo sonaba bien y me la traje...le puse cuerdas nuevas...la probe y tenia un problema de sonido que no habia checado..era opaco...entonces revise la cejuela de puente y de mastil...la de puente tenia el problema de que el dueño anterior para encajar las cuerdas habia ampliado los canales lo que presionaba las cuerdas y ya no permitia el sonido real y claro..entoncesbusque la cejuela y me fue complicado hayarla por lo que compre una pieza de hueso y yo mismo de forma artesanal se la construi...la guitarra cambio de sonido...orgulloso la conecte..pero entonces se vino el detalle de que comenzo el ruido de tierra o masa...el hecho es que hace un zumbido insorportable que opca al sonido de la guiatarra...al tovcar el jack se quita, y bueno...ya he visto en los foros que debo checar la tierra de mi ampli..apantallarla...etc...buenas ideas pero el detalle que este ruido solo se lo hace a mi ovation...tengo una yamaha electrica que ni al caso..excelente...entonces explico los datos para dar una idea de las condiciones...es el previo...algo movi...algo no hice bien...etc...los cabvles funcionan bien...en realidad no se que hacer...igual y soy yo el que hace tierra...jajaja...saludos y espero su apoyo...


----------



## atallpa (Nov 18, 2011)

a mi me hace ruido y cuando acerco la mano al cable se va el ruido, que sera?


----------



## BKAR (Nov 18, 2011)

acercas o tocas el cable??
una mala tierra conectada...


----------



## livejuan (Nov 28, 2011)

hola lestad75, te sugiero que blindes las conexiones que están dentro de tu guitarra, cuando estaba yo en un grupo musical noté ese problema del sumbido en la guitarra de mi amigo; solucione el problema de la siguiente manera: quité la tapa trasera de la guitarra "donde esta los controles, note que no tenia buen blindaje. enseguida tomé trozos de papel aluminio de esos que sirven para cocina, aislé todas las conexiones luego forre todo conectando a masa el papel aluminio con un trozo de cable.


----------

